# Does anyone here go to the Hoosier bike show?



## JOEL (Jan 26, 2011)

Just curious. Never been before. I was thinking of going to the Feb swap meet in a couple of weeks.


----------



## sm2501 (Jan 26, 2011)

I have been going for the last 5 years or so. Always a lot of fun!


----------



## Flat Tire (Jan 26, 2011)

I plan on going, MLCs a long way off and I need my swap meet 'fix'.


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 26, 2011)

When is it? (Please don't say Feb 5th)


----------



## npence (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorry to tell you but it is Feb 5th. I cant wait hope I dont get snowed in like last year.


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 26, 2011)

Crap crap!


----------



## willardm (Jan 26, 2011)

The weather was bad last year.  Lots of snow but the swap was still well attended. Two years ago it was nice enough to set up spaces in the parking lot.  I wouldn't count on that very often though.  Still, it's always a good swap & show to shake off the winter blues!


----------



## Classicriders (Jan 26, 2011)

It's a perfect prescription for the winter blues.  This year there is a $50 cash prize for Best in Show!!


----------



## JOEL (Jan 27, 2011)

"It's a perfect prescription for the winter blues. This year there is a $50 cash prize for Best in Show!! "

^^ I've got that in the bag, guess the gas money will be covered. ; )

Great, looks like a lot of people are going.  Do I need a reservation? 


Here are a few things I am looking for:

Nice complete Silver King mens bicycle for a friend, hex, flo, wing or just a nice clean round bar model. 
Wingbar horn/lite
Delta aluminum battery can
Road Bikes

For a friend:
Set of painted hupcaps with no reflectors
Girls torrington signal pedals
a General Silent Safety Blackwall tire
A Delta Ball light black or white
NOS New Departure Blackout fromt hub
Stewart Warner Clipper speedo cable 
Drop Stand for a shelby
Pair of red torrington pedals(the later 50s ones not the brick red ones)
Pair of Goodyear G3 blackwall Airwheel tires
Cool St Christopher Bicycle badges


----------



## willardm (Jan 27, 2011)

There is a $4 admission charge for the general public.  Vendor spaces may be available if you have items to sell but should be reserved in advance.  There is a link to the swap meet flyer in the Forum: Swap Meets and Events.


----------



## delgan (Jan 30, 2011)

New here and am wondering. Since this is a show/swap meet, I am sure that barn fresh bikes are welcome to sell. I have bought several over the years and just don't have the time to restore them. Figure this would be a good time to get them to someone who would restore them. Some that I have are a Boys Davis Sewing Machine Company bike, Boys Rollfast with springer fork, girls 60's Schwinn, a girls Roadmaster with tank, girls Columbia ans couple other newer ones.


----------



## JOEL (Jan 31, 2011)

Yes, Bring Them! There will definitely be interest. I'd like to see the Davis if you have pictures.


----------



## Kelpie3 (Jan 31, 2011)

I plan on going.  Need a couple of 26" drop center rims.  Maybe a chain guard for my Luxury Liner.


----------



## delgan (Feb 1, 2011)

See pictures on another post--finally figured out how to get them up.


----------



## npence (Feb 1, 2011)

Can you send me the pics via email it is pen300805@yahoo.com. Thanks,Nate


----------



## delgan (Feb 1, 2011)

Pictures have been sent--see that I didn't get the pictures on my last post---I done what was told on the picture post above but not sure step 4 was done right.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 2, 2011)

*Please help with finding a dayton twinflex bracket.*

Unfortunately, IN is a little outside of my range, but I plan on the MLC swap and possibly Ann Arbor if I still have the thirst.
For this show, if anyone could be on the lookout for a dayton twinflex headset to springer bracket, fork assembly, or donor bike, I am putting a bounty on it in either a finder's fee or buy/trade for it if you pick it up.
I have attached a pic of what I am looking for.
Please PM if attending and don't mind scouting for one...I'll give you my number for a real time exchange.
Thanks, Chris


----------



## willardm (Feb 2, 2011)

Please be aware that a *RUMOR* has been circulated that the Hoosier Antique & Classic Bicycle Winter Swap meet has been cancelled.  *There is no validity to this rumor and the event is taking place as scheduled!!!!*


----------



## JOEL (Feb 2, 2011)

delgan, your Photobucket link goes to a login screen., maybe didn't mark the pix public.


----------



## delgan (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## fordsnake (Feb 2, 2011)

delgan, what's your asking price for the Rollfast?


----------



## sm2501 (Feb 2, 2011)

willardm said:


> Please be aware that a *RUMOR* has been circulated that the Hoosier Antique & Classic Bicycle Winter Swap meet has been cancelled.  *There is no validity to this rumor and the event is taking place as scheduled!!!!*




I'll be there...if the ice melts in TEXAS!!!! Schools closed for the last 2 days...let's hope it warms up so I can get to Indy...and oh ya...for the Superbowl that's here in town!


----------



## delgan (Feb 2, 2011)

fordsnake--to be honest, I'm not sure as this is the first time I have attended any show or swap meet for bikes. I bought these to try to restore but thats as far as I had gotten in regards to bike collecting. In all fairness to everyone attending the show, I will price Saturday morning when I have had more time to figure what I can ask for them. I may price too high and can come down or someone may get a real deal. It will be a learning experience! I will be wearing a hat with a square and a compass on it since I am a traveling man.


----------



## fordsnake (Feb 2, 2011)

delgan, have a good time with your wheeling & dealing.


----------



## delgan (Feb 3, 2011)

This must be a big show--received word that I'm number 3 on the list in case of  no show's---but I will still be there--think there is outside parking lot selling also. I'm use to being out in the cold so it won't bother me amd the bikes are all loaded. Will leave tomorrow night and stand with SIL in Indy.


----------



## Flat Tire (Feb 6, 2011)

It was a great show! Place was packed with venders and buyers, which is amazing considering the weather. Was great to see all the crazy folks who would come out in this kind of weather..lol...I got there about 6:30 in the morning and it was snowing, left about noon and it was still snowing. Sorry i didnt get any pics of inside my camera is old and the pics arent bright enough, but I snapped this one of the parking lot as I was leaving.....


----------



## chitown (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks Don for the pick. I was hoping to be one of the crazies out there but after 3 days of shoveling and forecast for more snow on the way, I am parked on the lazyboy (or in the office chair on the cabe) for the next week at least.

Let's see some more pics and some swap/sell/buy stories. All those who attended, your severe weather swap merit badges are in the mail. To all those travelers hope you all arrived home safe.

Delgan, you get a special award for newbie snow swapper.

Chris


----------



## delgan (Feb 6, 2011)

Chris--no, but I enjoyed myself even though I only sold the rollfast--during the snow and before daylight! Had a gentleman come thru looked  the Snell (Davis Sewing Machine Co.) who gave me a lot of information on it. According to him it had Harley fenders, and after checking the numbers under the crank housing, it was a 1919 model. It also had a prewar rear hub --not sure why it was replaced. Said to bring it home, clean it up some and take it to shows. I would like to find a rear kick stand as it has the holder to keep it up. There were a lot of parts sold by what I seen going by my space. I'm ready for another show/swap to go to. I have some pictures that I took inside that I will try to get on the next couple days.


----------



## chitown (Feb 6, 2011)

delgan,

Sounds like you got some great info and advice on the Davis! I'm sure we would all love to see some pics when you get it cleaned up and ready to show too.


----------



## JOEL (Feb 7, 2011)

I was set up beside you (Delgan) back in the corner. Your Davis had a really cool fender set. I'm sure someone will want it, try memory lane show.

Good crowd at the Hoosier show. Thanks to those who worked hard to make it happen!


----------



## willardm (Feb 7, 2011)

*Pics Here!*

Great time! Good conversations! Always some needed parts to be found.


----------



## willardm (Feb 7, 2011)

*More Pics*

Swap Areas


----------



## willardm (Feb 7, 2011)

*More Pics*

Show Room Bikes


----------



## willardm (Feb 7, 2011)

*More Pics*

Just a couple more


----------



## delgan (Feb 8, 2011)

1St picture is a Peerless and 2nd is a 1938 Excelsior ( I think I have that right--Joel can correct me if I am wrong) and the 3rd is a Indian with sidecar.


----------



## COB (Feb 14, 2011)

Does anyone have the contact info for the person at The Hoosier Bike Show who had the Excelsior pictured in post # 35 from delgan? I am interested in that bike. Thanks.


----------



## JOEL (Feb 14, 2011)

COB, pm sent


----------

